# Another arc flash



## Insomnia (Jan 15, 2012)

I am a firm believer in the proper use of Ppe at all times. You never know when something might happen. It's really sad to hear about things like this.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there but for the grace of God go I


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It'd be enlightening to know exactly what they were working on. They said they were a utility: I know some places are starting to require full arc-flash gear for their line-workers, but it's a slow change.

-John


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> It'd be enlightening to know exactly what they were working on. They said they were a utility: I know some places are starting to require full arc-flash gear for their line-workers, but it's a slow change.
> 
> -John


I will update info as I get it. 

Seems to me the utility guys don't see 480V as a hazard becuase it is often the lowest voltage they see when in fact 480V is typically where you find the largest arc flash hazards.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zog said:


> I will update info as I get it.
> 
> Seems to me the utility guys don't see 480V as a hazard becuase it is often the lowest voltage they see when in fact 480V is typically where you find the largest arc flash hazards.


The place I used to work was attempting to make an arc flash program. I say attempting because they wanted me, a 19 year old kid with 3 years of tech school to do the calculations. When I refused and told them they needed an engineer to do them the safety manager and facilities manager decided to do them themselves with the aid of an online calculator. They said that it was ok because one of their other facilities had nothing over a category 1 so they didn't think they would have anything over that. They also said that they never do live work they sub it out, to which I had told them that the subs will still use their calcs to decide on PPE. They never listened to me and I hope anyone that works on that equipment remains safe. This was a 480v 3000A MDP. The corners some companies will cut to save a buck.:no:


----------

